# Dirty Awning



## 3159watson (Sep 26, 2015)

My 2015 Alpine was at the repair shop for 3 months after returning from a 3 month trip to UT this winter.  When we got it home the awning was filthy.  We have tried every cleaning product available and still have stains.  Is there anything that will make it white again?  Is there any awning on the market that is cleanable?


----------



## C Nash (Sep 26, 2015)

Have you tried the regular awning cleaner that can be found at camping world and walmart sometimes.  Might rey Awesome wich can be found in Dollar General stores.  Spray the cleaner on a wet awning roll it up and let it set for 10 mins then unroll and scrub with soft brush and hose clean.  Dont know what materal you have but mine is canvas and works on mine.  JMO


----------



## henryck (Oct 19, 2021)

If you have fabric awnings, I recommend OxyClean.


----------



## clark261 (Aug 9, 2022)

Use a high-quality cleaning, such as the 303 Multi-Surface Cleaner, to get your RV awning to look pristine. Surface stains on vinyl and fabric awning materials can be readily cleaned using this cleaning. This guarantees that even the worst stain, grease, oil, and mildew will be removed from your RV awning.


----------

